# Iowa Weather!



## RedneckPlowGuy (Oct 18, 2006)

Urgent - winter weather message
national weather service des moines ia
342 pm cst mon dec 7 2009

...significant and potentially dangerous winter storm likely late
tonight through wednesday...

.low pressure is forecast to move out of the southern rockies and
push across the southern plains into the midwest and great lakes
region from late tonight into wednesday...impacting central iowa
for a significant amount of time. The surface low is expected to
intensify as it travels east during the day tuesday into tuesday
evening...placing central iowa in the position to receive heavy
snow. Late tuesday night through wednesday...as the surface low
pulls east...north to northwest winds are likely to increase and
potentially produce blizzard conditions across iowa.

Iaz004>007-015>017-023>028-033>039-044>050-057>062-070>075-
081>086-092>097-080545-
/o.upg.kdmx.ws.a.0006.091208t0600z-091210t0000z/
/o.new.kdmx.ws.w.0007.091208t1200z-091209t1800z/
/o.new.kdmx.bz.a.0003.091209t0300z-091210t0000z/
emmet-kossuth-winnebago-worth-palo alto-hancock-cerro gordo-
pocahontas-humboldt-wright-franklin-butler-bremer-sac-calhoun-
webster-hamilton-hardin-grundy-black hawk-crawford-carroll-greene-
boone-story-marshall-tama-audubon-guthrie-dallas-polk-jasper-
poweshiek-cass-adair-madison-warren-marion-mahaska-adams-union-
clarke-lucas-monroe-wapello-taylor-ringgold-decatur-wayne-
appanoose-davis-
including the cities of...estherville...algona...forest city...
Northwood...emmetsburg...garner...mason city...pocahontas...
Humboldt...clarion...hampton...allison...waverly...sac city...
Rockwell city...fort dodge...webster city...eldora...
Grundy center...waterloo...denison...carroll...jefferson...
Boone...ames...marshalltown...toledo...audubon...guthrie center...
Adel...des moines...newton...grinnell...atlantic...greenfield...
Winterset...indianola...knoxville...oskaloosa...corning...
Creston...osceola...chariton...albia...ottumwa...bedford...
Mount ayr...leon...corydon...centerville...bloomfield
342 pm cst mon dec 7 2009

...winter storm warning in effect from 6 am tuesday to noon cst
wednesday...
...blizzard watch in effect from tuesday evening through
wednesday afternoon...

The national weather service in des moines has issued a winter
storm warning for heavy snow and blowing snow...which is in
effect from 6 am tuesday to noon cst wednesday. A blizzard watch
has also been issued. This blizzard watch is in effect from
tuesday evening through wednesday afternoon. The winter storm
watch is no longer in effect.

* timing: Look for light snow to develop over much of iowa after
midnight tonight spreading north and east towards the morning
hours tuesday. A long duration of light to moderate snow is
expected late tonight through midday tuesday...before the
snowfall intensifies tuesday afternoon and into the evening
hours. The accumulating snowfall will diminish during the
overnight hours tuesday night into wednesday morning...with some
lingering snow across the northeast portion of the area possible
through midday wednesday. Blizzard conditions are possible late
tuesday night through wednesday.

* storm total accumulations: Snow accumulations of 8 to 12 inches
are anticipated beginning late tonight through late tuesday
night. The heaviest snowfall accumulations are forecast during
the afternoon hours tuesday and into tuesday evening when the
bulk of the snow accumulations will occur. There is a potential
for localized areas receiving over a foot of snow south of
highway 20.

* winds/visibility: North to northwest winds of 25 to 35
mph...with gusts around 45 mph...are expected to develop late
tuesday night...and continue into wednesday. Visibility late
tuesday through wednesday may be less than one quarter mile due
to blowing snow.

* impacts: Significant travel concerns are expected with this
major winter storm...likely beginning by tuesday afternoon and
persisting into tuesday evening during the heaviest snowfall
accumulation period. In addition to the heavy snow accumulating
on roadways...strong north to northwest winds will cause
significant blowing and drifting of snow and near whiteout
conditions late tuesday night into wednesday...leading to the
potential for major travel impacts and road closures. Snow
drifts of 8 to 12 feet are possible by wednesday. Wind chill
readings on wednesday will range from 10 to 20 below zero.

Precautionary/preparedness actions...

A winter storm warning for heavy snow and blowing snow means
severe winter weather conditions are expected or occurring.
Significant amounts of snow and blowing snow are forecast that
will make travel dangerous. Only travel in an emergency. If you
must travel...keep an extra flashlight...food...and water in your
vehicle in case of an emergency.

A blizzard watch means there is a potential for falling and/or
blowing snow with strong winds and extremely poor visibilities.
This can lead to whiteout conditions and make travel very
dangerous.

&&

$$

podrazik/moyer


----------



## cleansweep007 (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh i know *******. We just finished up from last nights snow ! We are gassing up the trucks and getting ready for Tues Night. Bring on the snow !!!


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

gonna be a long couple of days.
will be plowing non-stop to keep up with the snow and drifting


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## RedneckPlowGuy (Oct 18, 2006)

bring on the white GOLD


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Zach....you still driving cement trucks?
Got your snowblower all ready to go too?


----------



## RedneckPlowGuy (Oct 18, 2006)

laid off for winter tim. snowblower is tore apart


----------



## RedneckPlowGuy (Oct 18, 2006)

Blizzard Warning

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DES MOINES IA
453 PM CST TUE DEC 8 2009

...WINTER STORM TO TRANSITION TO DANGEROUS BLIZZARD TONIGHT...

.LOW PRESSURE OVER THE CENTRAL PLAINS WILL STRENGTHEN RAPIDLY AND
MOVE NORTHEAST TO NEAR CHICAGO BY WEDNESDAY MORNING. HEAVY SNOW
THROUGH TONIGHT ALONG WITH STRONG NORTH TO NORTHWEST WINDS
DEVELOPING BY LATE TONIGHT ARE EXPECTED TO PRODUCE BLIZZARD
CONDITIONS TONIGHT INTO WEDNESDAY ACROSS ALL OF CENTRAL IOWA.

IAZ004>007-015>017-023>028-033>039-044>050-057>062-070>075-
081>086-092>097-090700-
/O.CON.KDMX.WS.W.0007.000000T0000Z-091209T0300Z/
/O.CON.KDMX.BZ.W.0003.091209T0300Z-091210T0000Z/
EMMET-KOSSUTH-WINNEBAGO-WORTH-PALO ALTO-HANCOCK-CERRO GORDO-
POCAHONTAS-HUMBOLDT-WRIGHT-FRANKLIN-BUTLER-BREMER-SAC-CALHOUN-
WEBSTER-HAMILTON-HARDIN-GRUNDY-BLACK HAWK-CRAWFORD-CARROLL-GREENE-
BOONE-STORY-MARSHALL-TAMA-AUDUBON-GUTHRIE-DALLAS-POLK-JASPER-
POWESHIEK-CASS-ADAIR-MADISON-WARREN-MARION-MAHASKA-ADAMS-UNION-
CLARKE-LUCAS-MONROE-WAPELLO-TAYLOR-RINGGOLD-DECATUR-WAYNE-
APPANOOSE-DAVIS-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...ESTHERVILLE...ALGONA...FOREST CITY...
NORTHWOOD...EMMETSBURG...GARNER...MASON CITY...POCAHONTAS...
HUMBOLDT...CLARION...HAMPTON...ALLISON...WAVERLY...SAC CITY...
ROCKWELL CITY...FORT DODGE...WEBSTER CITY...ELDORA...
GRUNDY CENTER...WATERLOO...DENISON...CARROLL...JEFFERSON...
BOONE...AMES...MARSHALLTOWN...TOLEDO...AUDUBON...GUTHRIE CENTER...
ADEL...DES MOINES...NEWTON...GRINNELL...ATLANTIC...GREENFIELD...
WINTERSET...INDIANOLA...KNOXVILLE...OSKALOOSA...CORNING...
CRESTON...OSCEOLA...CHARITON...ALBIA...OTTUMWA...BEDFORD...
MOUNT AYR...LEON...CORYDON...CENTERVILLE...BLOOMFIELD
453 PM CST TUE DEC 8 2009

...WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 9 PM CST THIS
EVENING...
...BLIZZARD WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 9 PM THIS EVENING TO
6 PM CST WEDNESDAY...

A WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 9 PM CST THIS
EVENING. A BLIZZARD WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 9 PM THIS
EVENING TO 6 PM CST WEDNESDAY.

* SHORT TERM TRENDS: MODERATE TO HEAVY SNOWFALL WITH RATES OF 1 TO
2 INCHES PER HOUR CAN BE EXPECTED THROUGH MIDNIGHT. AT LEAST AN
ADDITIONAL 3 TO 7 INCHES OF NEW SNOW IS EXPECTED BY MIDNIGHT
ACROSS THE AREA...WITH HEAVIEST TOTALS SOUTHEAST OF A LINE FROM
DENISON TO MASON CITY. WINDS WILL ALSO BE INCREASING OUT OF THE
NORTHEAST GUSTING TO 30 TO 35 MPH AND CREATING NEAR BLIZZARD
CONDITIONS THROUGH 9 PM. A MIX OF SLEET...SNOW AND FREEZING RAIN
ACROSS THE FAR SOUTHEAST PORTIONS OF THE WARNING AREA NEAR
OTTUMWA WILL TRANSITION BACK TO ALL SNOW BY 9 PM.

* STORM TOTAL ACCUMULATIONS: SNOW ACCUMULATIONS OF 10 TO 16 INCHES
ARE ANTICIPATED FOR MUCH OF CENTRAL IOWA. THE BEST THREAT FOR
RECEIVING OVER A FOOT OF SNOW IS GENERALLY SOUTHEAST OF A LINE
FROM DENISON TO ALGONA AND NORTHWEST OF A LINE FROM BEDFORD TO
GRINNELL. ISOLATED AMOUNTS UP TO 18 INCHES ARE POSSIBLE IN THIS
CORRIDOR.

* WINDS/VISIBILITY: EAST TO NORTHEAST WINDS AT 15 TO 30 MPH ARE
EXPECTED THROUGH THE EVENING HOURS BEFORE SHIFTING NORTH TO
NORTHWEST AND INCREASING AFTER 9 PM. WIND SPEEDS OF 25 TO 35
MPH...WITH GUSTS GREATER THAN 50 MPH ARE EXPECTED OVERNIGHT INTO
WEDNESDAY...PRODUCING VISIBILITY LESS THAN ONE QUARTER OF A MILE
WITH WHITE OUT CONDITIONS AT TIMES.

* IMPACTS: SIGNIFICANT TRAVEL CONCERNS ARE EXPECTED WITH THIS
DANGEROUS WINTER STORM. IN ADDITION TO THE HEAVY SNOW
ACCUMULATING ON ROADWAYS...VERY STRONG NORTH TO NORTHWEST WINDS
WILL CAUSE SIGNIFICANT BLOWING AND DRIFTING OF SNOW AND WHITEOUT
CONDITIONS LATE TONIGHT INTO WEDNESDAY...LEADING TO THE
POTENTIAL FOR MAJOR TRAVEL IMPACTS AND ROAD CLOSURES. SNOW
DRIFTS OF 8 TO 15 FEET ARE POSSIBLE BY WEDNESDAY. THE POTENTIAL
FOR POWER OUTAGES EXIST AS WELL WITH THE VERY STRONG WINDS. WIND
CHILL READINGS ON WEDNESDAY WILL RANGE FROM 10 TO 20 BELOW ZERO.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A BLIZZARD WARNING MEANS SEVERE WINTER WEATHER CONDITIONS ARE
EXPECTED OR OCCURRING. FALLING AND BLOWING SNOW WITH STRONG WINDS
AND POOR VISIBILITIES ARE LIKELY. THIS WILL LEAD TO WHITEOUT
CONDITIONS...MAKING TRAVEL EXTREMELY DANGEROUS. DO NOT TRAVEL. IF
YOU MUST TRAVEL...HAVE A WINTER SURVIVAL KIT WITH YOU. IF YOU GET
STRANDED...STAY WITH YOUR VEHICLE.

A WINTER STORM WARNING FOR HEAVY SNOW AND BLOWING SNOW MEANS
SEVERE WINTER WEATHER CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTED OR OCCURRING.
SIGNIFICANT AMOUNTS OF SNOW AND BLOWING SNOW ARE FORECAST THAT
WILL MAKE TRAVEL DANGEROUS. ONLY TRAVEL IN AN EMERGENCY. IF YOU
MUST TRAVEL...KEEP AN EXTRA FLASHLIGHT...FOOD...AND WATER IN YOUR
VEHICLE IN CASE OF AN EMERGENCY.

&&

$$

MOYER


----------

